

32% outdated of the Alexa top 42.500 websites - matvp
https://patrolserver.com/stats

======
dolfje
Be aware that this statistics is only about the top 40.000, if you extrapolate
the graph, you see 50% outdated software for the top 10 million.

As this takes a lot of resources, do you find it usefull? Or do you think the
40.000 is already representative?

------
dolfje
Small stat: At the moment we are scanning at an average rate of 2000 sites /
hour. So average of 0.03s for each site. Making the stats page has definitely
helped us to test/increase our performance.

